# DVD sur APPLETV via TURBO 264



## Powerboobook (21 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous!!
Voilà je me suis acheté le stick Turbo 264 pour accélérer l'encodage de mes videos pour les mettre sur un AppleTV...
Donc c'est vrai ça marche super bien pour un film d'1h45 format Dvd je met environ 700min sans le Turbo 264 et moins de 2h30 avec...
Mais mon problème est le suivant les films que j'encode sont pas défaut au format 16/9 et une fois l'encodage terminé pour je ne sais quelle raison, ils sont au format 4/3 (visage étiré etc..)
Avez vous des problémes similaire?? Comment faire je suis un peu dégouté 
Par ailleur existe-t-il une autre application utilisant le turbo 264??
Merci d'avance pour votre aide!!


----------



## Logam (12 Août 2007)

As tu install&#233; la mise &#224; jour de Turbo 264 ???


----------



## Powerboobook (18 Août 2007)

Le Problème est réglé avec la dernière version du Turbo 264


----------

